# pkgng and postmaster not playing well together



## aorchid (May 16, 2014)

Hello,

I am attempting a massive update and, of course am experiencing some problems. Upgraded the OS from 9.1-STABLE to 10.0-RELEASE-p3 without any problems using freebsd-update. At the 9.2-RELEASE stage I installed pkg from the bootstrap way not the port and added `WITH_PKG=yes` to /etc/make.conf and then ran `pkg2ng`. All seemed to go well. I then proceeded with upgrading to 10.0. portmaster and pkg were updated again and I proceeded with updating ports. At first I didn't realize that I needed to search back in /usr/port/UPDATING for every single notification about pkg even if it occurred some time prior to my last update of ports with portmaster (annoying, but expecting issues). I have hit every single issue listed. However, I think I finally found them all until now I get this error, which is the most common type error I have been receiving:


```
==>  Checking if textproc/docbook-xml already installed
===>   Registering installation for docbook-xml-5.0_2
xmlcatmgr: entry already exists for `/usr/local/share/xml/docbook/catalog.xml' of type `nextCatalog'
xmlcatmgr: entry already exists for `/usr/local/share/xml/docbook/catalog' of type `CATALOG'
pkg-static: POST-INSTALL script failed
Installing docbook-xml-5.0_2...pkg-static: docbook-xml-5.0_2 conflicts with docbook-5.0_1 (installs files into the same place).  Problematic file: /usr/local/share/xml/docbook/5.0/catalog.xml
*** Error code 70
```

Maybe I have missed this one too, but I did delete the docbook related apps as was suggested in UPDATING (`pkg delete -f docbook-xml\* docbook-sk\* dockbook\[2345\]\?\?-\* docbook-4\*`) and it still happened. Now I deleted any docbook related port. 

My question is, how can I make errors like this stop happening? At this point it would be faster to delete every port that I have and just install from scratch, at least then I will just get build errors. I know how to do that with portmaster, but I'm not clear that I can do that once moving to pkg. Suggestions are greatly appreciated (I have 900 ports to reinstall  :q ). Thanks,


----------



## aorchid (May 16, 2014)

I think easier just to delete everything. `pkg delete -a -f`. Starting over.


----------

